# morning terror



## 18634 (Jul 25, 2005)

hey.. new here. [but not to the IBS world] which i have had for at least 13 years. im 26 now.my problem is very strange. [arent they all]. like many of you i have problems with dairy products and so on. however, my problem is weird. i get up to work at around 7 , i start at 9. why 7? i have to sit at the toilet for at least an hour+ or so coz i really cant tell when exactly its empty. i cant go to work and for the first hour go to the toilet every second. so i just sit and wait untill im empty. this routine is on a daily basis with me. i preety much got it figured. if i eat after 18:00 the day before. i get stuck in the toilet the day after in the morning and im late for work. but its not failproof, the stomach is very deceptive, in certain moments i can swear im empty only to get up, walk 5 steps, and go back in again!! As far as food is concerned im still not sure what brings me the least problems. maybe pasta is ok with some light dressing. other then that, things like bread for instance can really hurt me. Anyhow, just wanted to tell you about my experience with IBS. im living with this thing everyday and it sure has taken a lot from me.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi manxral!







is it just the morning thats the worst time of day for you? for me i find it is, going to the toilet normally three times before i feel even a little bit 'normal' and then throughout the rest of the day hav this uneasy feeling in my stomach.i dont normally eat during the day as it makes it worse, so i normally eat at night. i want to try and eat smaller meals more regularly. what are your eating patterns like?hope you dont mind me asking, i am new to IBS and also new to this site, and trying to understand how different people cope with it. hope you are having a good day, thank you and take care.lynsey


----------



## 18634 (Jul 25, 2005)

hey lynsey...well , for starters you seem to have almost the same bad condition as i do. its a Symptom of IBS , not the worst one but still IBS. i think that ever since i had it , probably age 12 or a bit beofore that, the morning was always the worst of my day. because of that, my eating patterns have changed also. i cant eat in the morning at all after the toilet thing coz up untill say .. 13:00 i feel discomfort in my stomach. so usually i eat at around 16:00 or so when i can. it changed my life totaly. i have truble working , i have truble in college [ i switched the hourse of my courses to the afternoon, after work] school trips were a problem cause of the toilet, and a lot more things. it really takes a beating at you this thing. i think the key to IBS is to know what to eat and WHEN to eat it. my stomach is deceptive so i know i need at least 8-10 hours for proper digesting, so i never eat pass 18:00 cause then i have truble in the morning, it causes delays.anyhow, feel free to ask anything you need or want.. im also new to this forum, not surprised at all that there is one, just amazed by similarity of cases.take care..


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi guys, sounds like you have pretty typical IBS symptoms from what I know. I've had this for about 9 years, and was managing to control it and get on with my life until about 6 months ago when it flared up badly again for some reason. I also try not to eat very much during the course of the day as I don't want to make the pain or D any worse while I'm at work or travelling. From all the info that I've read though, that's not supposed to be the best tactic for dealing with IBS. Apparently we're supposed to try and eat lots of small meals during the day. I'm just too scared to try it in case it makes me really sick at work!Welcome to the site, and feel free to ask people lots of questions. I've learnt a lot since I started visiting the site!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi 'pooped out' and 'manxral' thanks for sharing your stories and advice. how did your ibs start? mine was after food poisoning-compybolacter.with regards to the meal thing, does anyone know if you only eat one big meal during the day, will it in anyway make ibs worse in the longterm? because all the advice given is to eat small meals during the day. i havent worded this very well. hope it makes sense.take care xXx


----------



## 18634 (Jul 25, 2005)

hey....as for the begining for me, i think mine was always anger and stress related, i was good kid when i was young, and an athleate later , but i was always angry and pist off. thats probably what triggerd the start for me. The small meals u mentioned, well.. i heard of this lots of times and i just dont know if it works. i mean eat here and there , it just doesnt add up as good way to live. neither is the one meal per day plan any good too. but between those two , i think its better for the way i live. IMportant though , is that this one meal will consist of very varied food sources.c u..


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

ive found since ive had ibs, i have become a lot more moody. do you still get angry and stressed. what do you do to overcome that? i get so short with people, the smallest things annoy me!today, i actually ate something this morning, it wasnt early morning, it was about 11:45! but i still ate. and then i ate about 3 and then again a little while ago (6:45 now) it worked quite well, as in i felt ok throughout most of the day. but now ive just been to the toilet, and i dont normally go now, so i dont know if thats because ive changed my eating pattern?! confused!!


----------



## 18634 (Jul 25, 2005)

yep..exactly like me. im always upset and get pissed off about a lot of things. the smallest thing ticks me and bothers me. i try to be more calm latley, but most of the time im not so calm.IBS will do that to you..you know during the working week i always try to calculate what i eat and when i eat so in the morning things will be fast and unpainfull. but the weekend is a food festivel for me coz i can sleep late and i dont have to worry about toilet at work. so i let myself eat things that during the week i dont tuch. i guess its just that kind of life that all IBS clients have to endure..


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi again! I'm not sure what triggered me to start IBS, but I've always been a worrier, even as a kid ... basically typical "Type A" personality, a perfectionist and stressed out!I don't think there's any danger associated with only eating one big meal a day, other than making sure you're getting enough nutrition each day. I think the recommendations about eating smaller meals are just advice to try and calm the IBS.I'm the same with the moods. I'm either really irritated and cranky due to the pain and being fed up, or emotional because I'm getting down and depressed at not being able to go out and do what I want. I must be a lot of fun to be around!As for the weekends, I do the same thing ... eat whatever you can and enjoy it while you don't have to worry about being at work!Take care ...


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey. i woke up this morning and i know this is going to be a bad day! im really not in the mood! jus want to go back to bed. i hate my job and that really isnt helping! i get stressed out im going to have and accident at work or something. at the moment i just always seem to be in some kind of mood, and its mainly bad moods, rarely happy like i used to be. worried my mates going to just stop seeing me. im really embarassed bout ibs and havent really told them yet, and if i dont want to go out, i make excuses! not the best way to go! sorry kinda going off the topic now..........


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lynsey, I spend most of my days at work stressing about what could happen with my stomach, and the possibility of having an accident. Makes me wonder how productive I could be if I wasn't stressing about that all the time!As for the cancelling on friends, I think I've used just about every excuse in the book to get out of things with friends or coworkers. I think just about all I have left is some kind of alien abduction story! I'm sure I'd sound a lot more normal and believable if I just told them the truth, but I don't want them to think I'm sick all the time or can't handle stress.Getting off topic, are you in the U.K? Just guessing by the tone of your messages!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi pooped out, yeh im from the U.K. how could you tell from the tone of my messages??! where are you from? and are you male or female? does anyone know about your ibs?the other day my mate asked if i wanted to go out, but i didnt want to because wasnt feeling 100% and so said no, and she got in a mood with me. later that night i spoke to her online (msn) and said 'did you have a good night' and she was like 'no i didnt go out in the end' and it just felt like she was blaming me for it. and i said 'im sorry, i just didnt feel like going out, my stomach was really playing me up' i told her bit bout my ibs, because i felt that i couldnt just say that i had a stomach ache! she understood, but it still felt like she was in a mood with me.im getting really paranoid about it to, that people are talking about me. like my friends boyfriends mates, they are kinda in our friendship group now, and this is the kinda thing they would take the p*** outa, and im real paranoid they know and talk about me behind my back.anyway, enough of me rambling on, hope you are having a good day xXx


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

tut ignore my 'where are you from' comment, if i had looked underneath your entries i would have seen toronto! *blonde moment* although actually brunette! lol!


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Lynsey, don't worry, I have PLENTY of blonde moments! As for guessing you're from the U.K., it was just words like "mates" that tipped me off. That's not really something we say in N. America, so I figured you're British or Australian!I actually grew up in England - Leicestershire - and moved over to Canada quite a few years ago with my parents and brother. The rest of the family is back in England, so I do manage to hop over now and again for a visit.By the way, I am female, and 28.As for the friends, try not to let it get to you. I'm pretty sure I'm the topic of conversation amongst my friends pretty often. So far, only my family and two of my closest friends know about the IBS. I really try and keep it to myself. My friends who know about it are pretty understanding, but at times I realise that they don't really get it, like when I've said I'd rather stay in and watch a movie together, and then they start planning a night to go out for dinner. I guess the only people who really get it are those who suffer from it. Thank God for this site!If your friends boyfriends are immature enough to be laughing at you about your IBS, that says more about them than you. Try and think of some cutting remark to toss right back to them ... something about their manhood should suffice!Hope you've had a good weekend!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been where you are and it CAN get better.IBS is very real, but there is often a mental component. The worry about having to go at work, or during your commute, can make you have to go more. And if you think eating will make you have to go...it will!One thing that helped me a lot was "mike's tapes" ...the IBS Audio 100 program...you can read about it in the CBT/hypno forum. It really helped me in the situations where my anxiety about an attack was making it worse, or bringing one on. I know that I can make it through, and I do.The other things that have really helped me were identifying certain food triggers and avoiding them, or being very careful about when I risk eating them. And finding the right medications to help symptoms really helped too. Not eating as much didn't do good things for me. It really messed up my metabolism. And it seemed like my stomach reacted more strongly to food when it did get it than when i ate more often. I found it much better to save liquid diet days for emergency situations.Luna bars have been a good way for me to get through the day when eating anything seemed to bring on D. Applesauce was also very safe for me. Don't worry about whether you are done going. Consider yourself done until you feel another urge to go. Take some imodium if you need to. And have faith that it will work.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi pooped out! hope you had a good weekend too. what did you get up too?i worked on saturday, then went out saturday night, mates kept asking me, and i had mixed views bout going out, i really wanted a night in, but then i decded to go out and had a good time. went to a pub then a club, had a dance, it was good fun.miss going out clubbing, havent done it in a while. i never used to like it, but then i went through a phase of going out every weekend!and then sunday i had a driving lesson and then chilled out with some mates. sorry, rambling on!as for my mates boyfriends mates, i can certainly tihk of some remark to get back at them! i can have a sarcastic-ness to me that i know for a fact some of them dont get! could come in handy in the future! hope you having a good start to the week, take care xXx


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey *luna* thanks for telling your story, and what has helped and not helped you. hope you are also having a good week. how long have you had ibs? what are luna bars? guess they an american product.take care xXx


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Lynsey! I am so jealous that you managed to go dancing this past weekend! I haven't been in ages! I'm beginning to wonder if I actually do just get sick whenever I try to go out, or whether the fear of it actually makes it happen. Guess it doesn't make a difference, the outcome is the same either way!I had friends over on Friday, had drinks and Chinese food and gossiped all night - we had a good laugh. The rest of the weekend I spent out in the sun. We've been having a great summer, and it was about 30-34 degrees celcius all weekend. I just love the sunshine ... we have to make the most of it with the winters we get here!The week's going o.k. so far, really busy at work and I have a presentation to make to our clients in front of my boss tomorrow. Just hoping my stomach holds out until I get home tomorrow night! Anyway, hope you're feeling o.k. and your week's going well so far.All the best. Julie.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm 27 and have had GI problems most of my life, but mostly since puberty. My IBS-D was at its most severe in my early 20s.Luna bars were recommended to me by another IBSer, when I was a pretty new member. It's just a coincidence that we share a name







But I do love them!Here is their website: http://lunabar.com/index_main.cfm


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey!julie (pooped out) is ok if i call you julie? i was quite surprised i went out saturday night, i was set against it, but then my mates kept going on about it and i didnt want to miss out, thats the thing that gets me, missing out on the fun my mates might be having!sounds like you had a good weekend, i love chinese food, its a treat really! dont have it very often. i was at a friends house yesterday and we watched old films, well only wacthed oliver in the end but had chitty chitty bang bnag aswell, and we had pizza, i couldnt resist, but a couple of hours later i realised i should have resisted! tut! hope you presentation goes well and you stomach doesnt cause you any hassle.luna thanks for the info about luna bars, hope you are having a good week.im off to the doctors now, then taking my friends daughters to an adverture playground, love them places! lol take care guys xxx


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey! me again! boy am i tired! such a crazy day! hope you guys having a good day. mine was good..................but crazy! lol had fun taking my friends daughters out, they seemed to enjoy themselves. well thats all reall! just wanted to say i having a good day and hope you are too! xXx


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Luna! Thanks for the tips about Luna bars. I'll have to have a look for them and see if I can get them here.Where do you buy yours? The grocery store?


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Lynsey! Glad to hear you had a good day ... the adventure playground with some kids sounds a lot more fun than my day in the office!Thanks, my presentation did go well, and miraculously my stomach did o.k. I think the immodium helped! Anyway, I came home and felt like a glass of wine, which led to another glass! It was a nice way to de-stress after being in meetings all day, but I know I'll pay for it tomorrow! my stomach does not like alcohol these days, much to my horror! Oh well, we only live once right? Sometimes it feels so good to eat or drink something even though we know it's so bad for us!Oh, and yes, you can definitely call me Julie ... I'm still not used to seeing my user name! My brother did call me "Julie Poolie" when we were kids ... maybe that was an omen of things to come!Hope you have another good day tomorrow!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Luna bars can be found at most health food stores. I am finding them in more and more mainstream stores, too. I used to get them at Wal-Mart, but haven't seen them there in a while. Target has them sometimes and so do local grocery stores. I see them at the bicycle shop too. They taste a lot better than Clif bars and Powerbars. Technically they are energy bars...gluten-free, lactose-free GOOD energy bars!


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cute name Julie, are you cute yourself also?


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi julie! good to hear that your presentation went well. im off to the docs today and then i have work later, really dont want to go to work, i dont like my job, and i get all nervous about it! all i do is sit on a checkout, but i get anxious something is going to go 'wrong'.we really do only live once, although i have learnt that i really do need to help myself! i can give in to easily sometimes! i have learnt i really should just listen to my stomach and not eat it! or drink it, whatever the case maybe! hope you are felt ok this morning (im guessing you come on here after work) take care xXx


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

does anyone know if you can get luna bara in the UK?


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Luna, thanks so much for the info. I'll definitely give WalMart a try, and if they don't have them I'll have to shop around.


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Lynsey, hope your day went well and you survived work! It really sucks if you don't like going to work ... definitely adds to the stress and IBS problems.How'd the doctor's visit go? Hopefully they were of some help to you. I'm waiting to get an appointment to see a specialist since my own doctor is no help at all. Hopefully I get an appointment before I'm old and grey!My stomach was not too bad today, but I'm so glad it's Friday tomorrow ... I just want to sleep all weekend!Anyway, it's probably going to be tomorrow morning for you when you get this, so hope your day goes o.k!Take care. Julie.


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Mika. I think we chatted before ... you're from Brooklyn (or maybe the Bronx), NY, if I'm not mistaken.As for being cute, I guess that's all a matter of personal taste ... I think I'm doing o.k. though!Julie


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Julie, you are right ., that's the matter of personal taste, can u send me your pic to dmtn700###hotmail.com ?







And i see you were talking about gastro doctors here, i saw mine yesterday, he told me the result of my tests,the tests found Blastocystis but the doc said it is normal bacteria, but he can give me a cousr of antibiotic if i want that so much. Ather than that he said i just need to relax and concentrate on something else , do yoga, acup and stuff. So have you ever got this Blastocystis in your tests?


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi julie! how are you?







good morning! well for me anyway! lol i guess its like afternoon there?! or not? i dont really know! time delays are lost on me! so yeah hi whatever the time! yesterday was ok, had its bad moments, when i first got to work my stomach was not liking sitting down, so i stood up and that didnt really help! but about half way through my shift it calmed down loads, kind of like it used to be before this whole thing! then after work met up with a couple of mates for a little while. felt ok until i had something to eat! then felt not so good! doctors visit was good, saw a new doctor, he was helpful, and wants me to do some more tests. got to do a stool test (yuk!) and a blood test, which im going for today. got to go bakc in a couple of weeks for the results. and he gave me some more loperamide hydrochloride which im very pleased about, was buying immodium and getting expensive! and mintec, these peppermint oil capsules, although dont know how well they will work because been reading up and some people have said the dont work very well







but going to try, obviously different things work for differwent people!what have you got planned for the weekend? im working then nothing on sunday, the sleeping all weekend sounds like a very good idea though! im just so tired lately! usually when i go to bed it takes me like an hour sometimes to get to sleep but at the moment as soon as im there im asleep!wow i ramble! sorry!







take care, lynsey xXx


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Lynsey. I was seeing a new doc also, and he also ordered blood and stool tests. They take blood for celiac deasese i think. My tests showed nothing except Blastocystis. And the doc says it's a normal bacteria.So he confirmed IBS. See shat's yours will reveal.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi mika! hope you are having a good day.ive just been for my blood test, doc said i wont get results for couple of weeks, hope it wont take that long, booked an appointment for two weeks time, but hopefully if they are back before they will phone me and i can go back early!glad all your tests came back ok







what are you taking for your ibs? what helps you? one of my friends has got celiac disease, when he was first diagnosed he had it pretty bad, but he has it under control now which is good (sorry..........rambling......again!)take care xXx


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi lynsey. What helps me? I really havn't tried a lot of stuff, i have had IBS for about 7 years, i never used any medications except immodium that i take from time to time for the last two years. Now i have some kind of psycho addiction to it, never go out without two tablet of immodium in my pocket







. I'm thinking now that i was actually stronger before, i went out without it for so many years, and i did ok.I have a toothache . And i still didn't go to dentist for two reasons, one is my stomach, another is i'm scared of dentists lol.Where are u from Lynsey?


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey mika!







i know what you mean about 'addiction' i dont feel i can go anywhere without immodium near me. even when im at work i keep couple in my pocket just to be on the safe side! how did you cope without immodium for those years before you took it?hope your tooth doesnt give you too much bother, if it does probably best to go to dentist? why dont you like going? i dont mind it, i think thats because when i was little i would look forward to it because the dentist would give me a sticker! lol small things ay! lol im from the U.K. a little village in Suffolk called Great Cornard. Nearest places that i reckon anyone would know are Colchester or Ipswich. and then the next place is London! about 2 hours away! apart from your tooth ache, are you having a good day? what are you up to? xXx


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

p.s.how old are you mika? im 19!and..have you got msn? i notice from an earlier message you have left you have a hotmail email account xXx


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Lynsey! Good to hear the doctor's visit went well, and good luck with all the tests, I'm sure they'll all come back fine! You have to hate the stool tests, don't you? Could anything be more disgusting?I've just started taking immodium recently, before that I was hooked on Pepto Bismal, which is definitely not as effective. I'm loving the immodium! Not sure about the peppermint oil ... I haven't tried it. I have tried peppermint tea, as someone recommended it to me, and I like it, but haven't noticed any effect on my IBS. Worth a shot with the oil though.I skipped out of work a little early today. I was getting restless seeing it so nice outside, and most of my colleagues had taken the day off. I've brought some work home and now have to make sure I put in a few hours between now and Monday morning! I'm heading out to one of my friend's houses tomorrow, she lives about an hour away. She has a pool and is having a few people over, so that should be fun. I'll probably sleep over so I can relax and have some drinks. Otherwise, no big plans, except for getting some sleep!You're actually 5 hours ahead of our time here, so I often see you've left a message at about 5:30 am our time, which I guess means you've been on at about 10:30 am your time. Mika's in the same time zone as me.So, I see you're in Suffolk! A really nice part of the country! I know you work in a store, is it a major chain or a small local store?Sorry for the long rambling message, I'm just so excited to be out of work!Have a great weekend, and talk soon! Julie


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Mika, how's your tooth doing? You should probably go and get it checked out ... it's better to deal with it if it's a small problem than wait until they have to do something major.I'm not sure if I've had that bacteria you're talking about. My doctor hasn't done any tests in about 9 years since I was first diagnosed with IBS. I had to bug him then to find out the results of my tests. I remember he did say I had something in the stool test that a huge percentage of the population has, that it causes no problems, and that it didn't need treating. It's so long ago, I don't remember what it was called. I think it could be what you're talking about.As for the relaxing, I think if most of us knew how to do that well, we'd have a lot less problems with IBS! I know I haven't mastered it yet!So, if I send you a picture, are you going to have fun with Photoshop and am I going to find it floating around on the internet somewhere with my head on a naked body or something?!







Seriously, I'm going to have to take a look, I think most of my photos on my pc are me in a group of people ... I'll have to see if I can find one of just me. So, do I get to see a picture of you too?


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey julie! hope you are having a good evening. oh yes hate them, they are horrible. and even more embarassing docotr was going through a list of things i could 'do it' in, instead of the toilet. sorry for sharing but i had to tell someone!ive never taken pepto bismal although read a lot about it. ive tried peppermint tea too, didnt know if i would like it, not a fan of hot drinks, but its not too bad! immodium is very good, although have become so reliant on it! hope you have a nice weekend, sounds like you have a good one planned. friend with a pool, thats cool, i really like swimming, havnet been for a while though, actually havent been since went to tenerife last year on holiday! supposed to be a good way to relax, want to get back into it. good exercise too! yeh i like where i live, ive got 2 sides, a part of me loves the quiet little village life, where i take it easy and go pub with my mates and go down and watch cricket (family sport!) on a sunday. and then theres the part of me that loves to go out clubbing! although all the good places are like at least 30 minte drive, and also because of ibs not so keen on it any more!i work in a major chain, called waitrose, its ok, get some good benefits. ive been there a year now, wow thats gone fast! its an ok job, pay is good, but i dont want to get stuck there, i want a career, dont want to be on a checkout all my life! lol! what do you do as a job? sorry i ramble! we are as bad as each other! but we are women, always get blamed for talking too much! have a good weekend







take care xXx


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Lynsey. Yes i do have MSN, dmtn700###hotmail.com The day is good, my relatives are leaving to Moscow and i went to say goodbye . I wish i was in Moscow now, so many hot girls.... well there are lots of them in NY also but i like it when they make the first step, and girls in Moscow make such a good first steps...







I'm just joking, actually i'm a nice shy jewish guy







Hi Julie, what's up? I'll wait for your foto and of course you can get mine. It is actually good that girls talk that much, somebody has to do all the talking, you know ..







Allright girls, have a nice day!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

so....mika! can i add you to msn? hmmm well you said you email address again so i guess i can! im going to do it! and you say you are a shy guy? doesnt sound like you are to me! hope you are having a good day, im guessing you will probably be asleep when i send this! did you grow up in moscow? hope your relatives got there ok. well im off to do nothing until i go to fun fun fun work! lol take care xXx


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

No, i didn't grow up in Moscow, i'm from the other part of former great mighty USSR







. Let's check how smart you are, i will tell you that i was born in the same city where Garry Kasparov and Mstislav Rostropovich were born. Take a guess.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey mika! quite a challenge you have set there........the answer is: Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan







are you having a good day? ive just got in from work, horay! lol ta ta for now xXx


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

yep, you are right, but i bet you just googled it


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

tut......like i would such a thing







xXx


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Lynsey! Hope you had a good weekend!I had a great time at my friend's pool yesterday ... so nice and relaxing. I wish I had a pool, but then again, I don't know that I'd ever make it to work if I did! I was worried that I wouldn't be able to make it to her place about an hour away. I was so sick Friday night. My brother asked me to do him a favour and drop him and a friend off somewhere so that they wouldn't have to drive. I really didn't want to because I wasn't feeling great, and the anxiety about being in the car was kicking in. Anyway, I felt guilty, so did it. I ended up not making it to his friend's house because I got so bad and had to turn around. How embarassing. I managed to somehow make it home, freaking out in case I had an accident in the car, and my legs all tensed up and shaking from the anxiety and pain. Not the kind of Friday night I was hoping for!Anyway, I managed to dose myself up with immodium and make it to my friend's place yesterday. I knew I would be so upset if I had to back out. God IBS is so depressing sometimes.Anyways, sorry for going on and on, but had to share that. No one else can understand the fear you can have being in a car!Your talk of your village brought back some memories. I grew up in a small village in England, which can be nice and beautiful, but I'm sure gets tougher when you hit your teens and twenties! Just curious, how many pubs does your village have? Mine had 4 ... people over here in Canada can't believe that a small village could have so many pubs! By the way, figgering out what you want to do takes a while. I only figured it out a couple of years ago, after trying a couple of things. I now work in public relations and love it, although the stress isn't great for the IBS!Anyway, wow, I think I'm writing a novel. Sorry bout that! Hope you have a great day. Julie.


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Mika. How's it going? Azerbaijan? That's pretty cool ... I don't think I've ever met anyone from there. How old were you when you moved to the States? That must have been quite an adjustment.As for you being a shy guy ... please! I bet you're out picking up women all the time! Any luck this weekend?What do you do by the way?Oh, and if you or Lynsey want to e-mail me you can reach me at jhol1976###hotmail.com. I haven't forgotten about the photo ... just been busy this weekend.Bye for now.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey julie!sounds like you had a good time at your friends. hope you had good weather for it too. sorry to here about friday night. i hate it when it gets that bad, i get like that at work, anxiety kicks in and at times just want to walk off my till, but of course cant do that! and im sure your brother did not mind at all. did you feel ok when you got back home? and dont ever appoloigse for going on and on, you share away, that is what we are here for, to share and listen







my weekend was ok, worked yesterday and then went out with couple of mates for little while and then today i have done absololutely nothing. been a really low day really, been on my own which made it worse i think! fed up of having a permenant how can i put it...stomach ache ALL the time! like my friend was moaning the other day about having a stomach ache and i was finding it so hard not to go crazy! as i tend to be really moody at the moment! see look at me ranting on!where abouts in england did you live? my village has SIX (lol) pubs! its ridiculous! theres so many! the one i go to, the old manager did a runner with 10 grand of the takings! it didnt take long to get round!cool, cheers for telling your email, have you got msn aswell? i best stop writing, if not we will have to get mika in to judge our 'novel of the year' competition! lol take care. lynsey xXx


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Lynsey! Sorry to hear you haven't been having a good day. I know it's really easy to feel down, especially when you can't go out and you're stuck on your own. I think it's really hard for other people to get that it isn't just a minor stomach ache. I have a friend who think she's an expert now and lectures me on what I should be doing just cause she had a stomach bug for a couple of weeks. I try to just let it go, but sometimes you just want to snap!







My mom for a while used to say, "Oh, don't tell me you've got a belly ache again!" Luckily she is a little more supportive now. She was really sick with food poisoning a couple of summers ago, and apparently it occurred to her whilst sitting in agony on the toilet that this must be what I go through all the time, and she couldn't imagine what that would be like. So, maybe all we need to do is give all our friends food poisoning to get a little sympathy! Ha! Just kidding!Don't worry, I'm really moody these days as well, and my poor family bears the brunt of it!That's too funny about your pub manager! Not sure that 10 grand is worth spending your life on the run, but good luck to him! I grew up in Leicestershire - a few years in a town called Loughborough, then moved into a little village just a few minutes away called Hathern. We were basically half way between Leicester and Nottingham. I left when I was about 12 to move over here for my Dad's job. We have family all over ... Birmingham, London, Sussex, Grimsby, Leeds ...Anyway, better go before we have Mika shaking his head and wondering how much more we can possibly say! Hope you're feeling better, and feel free to rant and vent as much as you need!I do have MSN, but very rarely use it!Take care! Julie.


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Lynsey, you were not alone, u forgot that i was with you online?







Hey Julie, was up?







where is the pic???







I'm not shaking head yet, but you girls really talk a lot lol.I watched 3 episoded of sex and the city yesterday, and got a question, are there really girls like that? i mean who get new b/f each week. I'm sorry i always get off the subject of this forum..


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey guys!i appologise mika, of course i didnt forget that you were online when i was, but you werent around all day! boredom and being on own is not a good combination! throw in ibs and well it dont get much better! but we did talk and yes it did cheer me up!







my other friend has been really supportive about it, and said the other day she woke up with a really bad stomach ache the other day, and took her ages to get settled again and fall asleep, and she said that if my permenant stomach ache is anything like what she had, then im like amazing! for like hardly complaining (well not to the outside world, only on here do i really complain!) im still in my little embarrassed phase at the moment. get really bad every so often







the pub manager i was telling you about had also done it too other pubs aswell! worked there for couple of years, gained trust of landlord workers and customers and then done a runner! you have got family everywhere! my friend is studying at uni in birmingham. dont know why im saying that just some connection to what you said! recently i have been thinking about uni, dont know if i could do it though, i think what appeals to me most is the freedom!and speaking of freedom..............in 2 weeks today, 15 minutes from now, i will be on my driving test (how sad am i counting it down!) i had not worried about it before, but last night i couldnt sleep for thinking about it, and this morning, its still all i can think about! mika, as far as im aware you dont get many girls that are with a new guy every week. well not round where i live you dont. although saying that, one of my friends who i havent seen in ages, shes kind of drifting apart from us, has a new boyfriend all the time like they are going out of fashion! and if its bad that we should ever get off the topic of this forum then boy am i in trouble! i swear every time i leave an entry on here i write more and more! just to add a bit more, today i woke up with a stomach ache surprise surprise! lol hope you guys wake up feeling fine and have a wonderful day. im off to work later, and i just know im going to be panicking about my driving test!well im off now, have a good day guys!







dont know what this icon has to do with leaving but ive always wanted to use it! lol take care xXx


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

P.S. sorry its so long, i didnt realise i wrote that much and i appolgise for my poor grammar! like repeating *my other friend has been really supportive about it, and said the other day she woke up with a really bad stomach ache the other day* sure theres a few more things aswell! byeeeee! xXx


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Guys! How's your day been? Mine was not too bad for a Monday, although my stomach was hurting all day long, but what's new!Lynsey, that's great about your driving test! Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll do great! Mika, patience is a virtue, or so they say! I'll definitely try and take a look for a picture later ... I just got home!







I love Sex and the City, but don't know any women like that! Sorry if that disappoints you, Mika! The number of men they go through is unbelievable, but funny. Another thing about that show ... whenever I have to cancel plans because I have a client crisis at work, my friend asks me how come I work in PR and my life isn't like Samantha's with parties every night! I think I'll have to ask my boss about that!







Anyway, I'll try not to ramble on tonight ... though it's tough to try and keep it short. Hope you're both doing o.k. Talk soon. Julie


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey julie. glad you like all the jokey emails i sent you!my day was ok, didnt do much before work. when got to work was on till for couple of hours then got off and folded bags and tried to get knots out of the trolley rope, i get all the tough jobs! not! then i excorted someone up to the cash office and we were talking and she was telling me how this girl we worked with stole Â£3000 from the shops takings! and it happened like 2 weeks ago and i didnt know! well she had ben taking it for ages but it was only dicovered couple of weeks ago! everyone is stealing money round here, pub mamgers, checkout girls! lolive never really got into sex and the city, ive watched it but never been fanatical about it! i love the O.C though, and nip tuck, i hadnt watched any nip tuck until my friend lent it to me on friday, and ive got one episode left to watch! i guess thats what i was doing yesterday (sunday!) watching that all day! and omg i am like friends biggest fan, i love chandler bing! well thats my rambling on for the evening, i appolgise for tellnig you pretty meaningless information! hope your stomach dont give you too much pain tomorrow. take care xXx


----------



## 15939 (Aug 21, 2005)

I am the same way. I didnt read all 4 pages of posts but I have to get up at 7 to leave at 9 to 'try to go'. I hate it! No one gets why i get up so early!I down a pot of coffee and hope i can 'go'. I feel it rules my life.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey princessalliann, hope you are having a good morning! take care xXx


----------

